# pyma



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

got my first of the year earlier this week at pyma.


----------



## Muskie Man (Aug 15, 2006)

nice fish Me and brother has been trying for a few years now on pyma :S everytime and tips would be great. thanks and good job beautiful fish.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

the water looks low in the picture, how is the lake level?


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

water level was normal, temp 60.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Nice Fish Chappy
Casting or trolling?


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

short line trolling.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice job. I have a huge musky follow a crank bait a few years ago. I will never forget it. The fish was just huge


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

is that a touch of red spot on the tail ?


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

spent last 3 days at pyma and got one smallmouth. they are postspawn mode i think now. lake is going down a couple inches each day, allmost a foot down now..


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice Fish! Is Pymatuning still a 9.9 lake? I grew up that away and have not fished there since i was 14 or so. Again very nice fish!


----------

